# Homemade vanilla extract recipe



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

My vanilla extract stock going to run low soon and vanilla extract on the market is still expensive ... A gallon of it cost $550 canadian. I use neilssen massey brand

So I thought I would make my own and cut costs. I research on the net and there are many different variation from different people. So I thought I would ask the industry pastry chefs if you guys have a 'made from scratch" vanilla extract recipe. I know it commonly made with vodka and vanilla beans.

Also a couple people saying the vodka/vanilla beans is a infusion, not extract.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico (Nov 9, 2020)

When I have to "roll my own" I dip into my stash of 97% everclear and "infuse" my own. Most extracts (at least all the ones we've used over the decades) are actually infusions - sometimes pressed as well - because it uses the alcohol to be the vehicle to remove the oils and vanillin from the beans. I don't like using vodka because it produces a weaker product, and can impart unwanted or undesirable flavors into the end product.

I've heard you can also use glycerine (food grade, of course) in place of alcohol, but I've never tried using it.


----------

